# Pregunta tonta, mantener pulsadores en simulacion logo!soft.



## marquinho (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola. Hay alguna manera de pulsar varios pulsadores a la vez en la simulación del Logo!Soft Comfort de siemens?. Un saludo.


----------



## cansi22 (Mar 14, 2011)

Usa interruptores xd


----------



## marquinho (Mar 14, 2011)

Asi es como lo vengo simulando, pero seguro que hay alguna forma mas técnica


----------



## Naders150 (Mar 18, 2011)

NO estoy seguro de que la aya, pero si no estoy mal puedes tener acceso av rias configuraciones de la simulación dando clic derecho sobre el símbolo, recuerdo usar pulsadores como interruptores solo cambiando la forma de simularlo y no el símbolo.


----------



## marquinho (Abr 27, 2011)

Así es como lo simulo. Parece que no tiene esa opción. Pues un fallito.


----------

